# Body Mounted couplers on new Aristo Tank cars



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I just finished reading Ted's nice post on mounting Kadee's on the Aristo 100 ton hoppers, and was wondering if anyone had done this to the new single dome Aristo tank cars and if they had a link to the conversion.
I was reading through Greg's site and saw a guide for the new 2 bay coal cars, and several others but nothing for the Tank cars.

I am planning on buying a bunch of the ECLSTS show cars and wanted to body mount them with Kadee's.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Which new ones? I'm only familiar with the old 10,000 (??) gallon ones (marked 100000 pound capacity) ... I used a 789 and drilled one hole into the frame to mount... 

Greg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto, only I use #835s.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh ok so no major mods needed thats good to know.
I dont own any of the tank cars th ones I am planning on buying are the new ECLSTS show cars, and I know some of the Aristo cars need a little modification to make the body mounts work is why I was asking.
I plan on using the new 906 kupplers if possible.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You should get a Kadee coupler height gauge also.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I got the new 980 version and was happy with it, up untill I rolled up my USAT Streamliner to it and saw how far it was off








I think that one will be some work, I am only converting the lead car for sure.

Looking on Kadee's site the new 900 series version of the 787 is the 908, so I guess I'll try those.

Ron


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

My recollection is I had to cut an opening in the end of the car to take the draft gear box for a 789 (or 835, which is a 789 without the tail). I think I may have used a 1/16" shim as well to get the height right. Will have a look tomorrow to verify. 

Steve H. 
Cypress, TX


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Best advice: try to stay with couplers with a straight shank, not offset. The 835 gearbox is very compact and ideal for your tank car. Unfortunately, you cannot buy the combination of the new coupler and this gearbox yet. 

This is better than taking a longer gearbox and cutting it off. 

When you have more room, if you can use the 830/906 coupler/gearbox, it's better, because the longer shank and mounting keeps couplers better aligned. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

I went out and took a look this morning. There is a sill that needs to be partially cut-out. It looks like I cut about 5/32" to fit the 789 draft gear box. Best to mark it with a Kadee height gauge (invaluable tool). I found I needed a 1/16" shim to get the right height. I used a washer. Your mileage may vary!







Note that height can be affected by wheel choice, as well as any washers on the truck to bolster mounting. I have Aristocraft metal wheels. Not to mention wind speed, day of the week, alignment of the stars, ...







. Good luck. 
Steve


----------

